# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstarterGames

## nothingspecial

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstarterGames

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## Buovjaga

Can someone add this: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...iginal-jetpack




> Will Jetpack 2 be available on other platforms, like Mac or Linux?
> 
> Yes!  Jetpack 2 will be available on PC, Mac, and Linux.  There will also be a more limited web playable version.  I'll try to get a version on Steam as well.

----------


## Grenage

> Can someone add this: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...iginal-jetpack


It's a Wiki, so you yourself can add it.  :Wink:

----------


## Buovjaga

> It's a Wiki, so you yourself can add it.


Ok I'll create another account, but not today, so if anyone feels like it, go ahead and add the game.

----------


## Buovjaga

I see Sofox has updated his scraper to output in Wiki format! Thanks.

----------


## zerothis

Should their be a place in the wiki for project considering a Kickstarter?
Anywho, the lead for Empires of Sorcery is considering a Kickstarter <https://plus.google.com/114060332856128360685>

----------


## Sofox

> I see Sofox has updated his scraper to output in Wiki format! Thanks.


You're welcome.

It also now supports IndieGoGo, and deals with recent changes in Kickstarter's layout.

I intend to pretty much leave it as it is unless there's a pressing need or purpose it could fill.

----------


## Mateusz Stachowski

That's a great initiative. However there are many games in wiki which Kickstarter campaigns  ended (some were successful some not).

I wonder how one would update those wiki entries. Does the scraper made by you Sofox is the tool for the job?

----------


## Sofox

Mateus: Hmmm, that's an interesting idea but tricky to implement. I'll think it over.

----------


## northar

> Please use this thread for discussion regarding
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstarterGames
> 
> Support threads should be posted in normal forums.
> 
> Thank you.


Great, but it really should be moved to 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CrowdfundedGames

What do you say, would that be ok?

to cover kickstarter, indiegogo and more.

----------


## ashcairo

Hi guys, can someone add the project I recently launched: http://kickstarter.com/projects/9204...-game-designer

It's a 3D multiplayer games designer for PC and mobiles, current BETA version runs in Ubuntu's Firefox and Chrome, and we have a Qt based Linux build.

----------

